
Screaming Channels: Radio Side-Channels in Mixed-Signal Chips - simosx
https://github.com/eurecom-s3/screaming_channels
======
kyaghmour
Indeed: "Finally, chips implementing other widespread protocols (e.g., 4G/LTE,
RFID) need to be inspected to determine whether they are vulnerable to
screaming channel attacks."

